# Chaplain with Jump pack 20pts...worth it??



## Brother_Matheus (Apr 21, 2008)

i was planning on buying a chaplain with jump pack and then put him in an assault squad but maybe its better if hes alone or attached to some other kind o squad


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Chaplains with jump packs are truly amazing. Chaplains are all about the assault, and jump pack when attached to a assault squad is the cheapest way for a quick assault, land raiders being the other far more expensive option, and bikes lacking a decent assault squad to go with. On his own most of the rerolls are wasted, as is the fearless so that's not good. On foot you're looking at 3rd at least turn assault, and that is poor. In transports they are likely to end up entangled, and can't assault on turn of getting out so 3+ turn assault. Jump packs are the best option, and I often take them.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a chappie with a jump pack in my list for a while but I ended up changing him out for one mounted on a bike instead. Giving a chaplain toughness 5 and the ability to turbo boost around the table has been priceless. In this configuration he has been the single most effective unit on my list.

Master of Sanctity:

Artificer Armour
SM bike
Teleport Homer (This is so that my assault Termies can show up and play with him)
Frag Grn.
Close combat weapon...,
-157pts.

I've now added a pair of lighting claws to him...,

-186pts.


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

Totally worth it, Chaplin + jump pack = quick assault, very nice addition to any assault squad. BUY IT, or make one yourself.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

I would say yes, I have my Chaplain accompany my Death Co. and they have Jump Packs, they are extremely useful.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Chappie with Pack, Bike, or mounted with a hard squad in a Land Raider Crusader.... these are the correct forms of Chappage.

Personally, I'm a fan of the Jump Chappie w/ 8-man Assault Squad, tooled for much butt-kickery. These setups don't do well against me, but do very well against almost every other army I've seen them face.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

And they are awesome once they reach CC as they have Litanies of Hate which makes them and their squad even better.


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

kinda off topic but which is better chappy (recularch) with jump and bolt pistol 

or Commander (master) with jump and claws


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm a Blood Angel...the idea of a chaplain *without* a jump pack just baffles me.

Yes. Put a jump pack on the guy with the power weapon and ability to make any squad fearless and reroll misses. Yes, it's worth it.

Just don;t bother giving him anything else. JP, pistol, frags...maybe term honors, a meltabomb or a teleport homer if you have terms. That's all you need


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

compleltly worth it!!
the only reason neither of mine have them is becasue one is wearing terminator armour and the other leads my veterans but i plan on gettin one soon.


----------



## Inquisitor Gibson (Feb 7, 2008)

i think it is awsome


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Worth it fast and useful.


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

Reclusiarch with Jump pack, bolt pistol, terminator honurs and melta bombs. I stick him with a squad of 10 assault marines, one of whom has a power fist and combat shield.

So I have a chaplain with 5 attacks on the charge, who re-rolls misses, strikes at inative 5 and ignores armour, pluss the 27 attacks from the rest of the squad, with 3 powerfist strikes on the charge. and the squads fearless.

They move 12'' and can, and often do, deep strike. Worth 20 points? hell yeah.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Worth it in every way. I take a Reclusiarch w/ Jump Pack, Artificer Armor, and Melta Bombs. If I have the points to spend I put Termie Honors on him as well. Attach him to my Veteran Assault Marines [(Vet Sgt, PF, Combat Shield)(all w/ furious charge)] and that's all of my Vets coming into CC with Str 5 Initiative 5 and my Sgt with Str 9 Init 1. Plus the 4-5 attacks my Chaplain lays out. All re-rolled to hit.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

It actually depends on your army. It's worth it if you have an assault squad. If you don't have one, then I suggest a Chappy on a bike. However if you're playing with lots of terrain, then jump pack. Buncha variables to consider.


----------



## adimick (Mar 17, 2008)

My chaplain never saw combat until I spend the extra 20 on the jump pack. It's an indispensable piece of gear my chaplain never leaves home without.


----------

